# AVM WLan Stick Bug unter Windows Sieben



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, Community

Ich habe da ein Problem mit den AVM WLan Sticks, die unter dem Namen "Fritz WLan Stick" geläufig.

Bei Windows Sieben ist das so (war auch schon bei der RC), dass das kleine Netzwerksymbol in der Taskleiste ein rotes Kreuz anzeigt. Also keine Netzwerkverbindung.
Aber eine Netzwerkverbindung besteht über den W-Lan Stick zum Router (ebenfalls von AVM, ist eine 7170) und Geschwindigkeitsprobleme habe ich auch nicht, Sieben zeigt nur eben an, dass keine Verbindung vorhaben ist, obwohl es geht.

Den Bug habe ich unter XP und Vista nie gehabt.

Kenne jemand von euch das Problem? 
Gibts eine Lösung? 

Weder andere Treiber von AVM (praktisch gesehen gibts nur den von Mai 2009), noch ein Patch von Windows (gibt keins, weils offensichtlich nicht das Problem von Microsoft ist) kann da für Abhilfe sorgen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts die ganze Zeit aus, rotes Kreuz beim Netzwerksymbol. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl eine Netzwerkverbindung über den WLan Stick zum Router besteht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benutze ich ein Gadget um mir die Signalstärke anzeigen zu lassen, kommt das bei raus.... 

Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## K3n$! (20. Dezember 2009)

Ist der WLan Stick denn als Standard ausgewählt ?

Aber was mich irritiert, ist, dass er dir trotzdem anzeigt, dass du Internetzugriff hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

Klar ist er das und es ist auch egal, ob ich den LAN Port deaktiviere oder nicht (was ich irgendwo als Tipp gelesen hatte).
Eherlich gesagt, verstehe ich den Bug einfach nicht, kann meiner Meinung nach nur am AVM Treiber liegen, der Windows nicht sagt, dass er online ist.
Aber bei AVM gibts keinen aktuellen Treiber mehr, alles ist uralt. 

Interessanter Weise bin ich auch nicht der einzige, der diesen Bug hat, in anderen Foren wird ebenfalls davon berichtet, aber eine Lösung hatte niemand anzubieten.


----------



## M4tthi4s (20. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann funktioniert dein Wlan einwandfrei,
bis auf die fehlerhafte Anzeige des Icons in der Taskleiste?

Genauso sieht's bei mir auch aus, ich hab das Symbol einfach ausgeblendet, nervt ja eh bloß.
Die AVM-Software gibt dir ja mit einem ähnlichen Symbol die Signalstärke wieder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Dezember 2009)

M4tthi4s schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann funktioniert dein Wlan einwandfrei,
> bis auf die fehlerhafte Anzeige des Icons in der Taskleiste?


 
Genau, alles klappt bestens, nur Windows selbst denkt (anhand des Symbols und auch dass das Gadget nicht geht), dass keine Verbindung herrscht.



M4tthi4s schrieb:


> Genauso sieht's bei mir auch aus, ich hab das Symbol einfach ausgeblendet, nervt ja eh bloß.
> Die AVM-Software gibt dir ja mit einem ähnlichen Symbol die Signalstärke wieder.


 
Du hast den gleichen Bug?
Echt komisch, mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, woher das kommt, denn mit allen OS davor gabs ja nie Probleme.

Genau, AVM hat ein Standardsymbol, das zeigt, die gut die Empfangsqualität des Sticks ist.

Ich finde das Symbol von Sieben bloß etwas schicker als das von AVM, daher würde ich es gerne haben (beim Laptop klapps problemlos, der hat aber auch kein AVM).


----------



## Hektor123 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab genau die gleiche Kombo aus dem Stick, Fritz Box 7170 und Win7.
Welcher Stick ist es denn genau?
Ich hab nen älteren ohne n-Draft also nur 54mbit/s.
Bei mir funktioniert es aber auch ohne das "Problem"


----------



## DrSin (21. Dezember 2009)

Bei meinem Dad hab ich in der AVM Software umgestellt das ich Windows zum Verwalten der Drahtlosnetzwerke nutze und seitdem zeigt er auch alles an wie es sein soll.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Dezember 2009)

Also das Problem hab ich gestern auch bei nem Kumpel festgestellt, als ich für ihn ein neuen Rechner zusammenbaute.

Den Tipp von DrSin werde ich aber auf jedenfall einmal weiterleiten.


----------



## feivel (22. Dezember 2009)

ich nutz für den stick auch nicht die avm software sondern nur den treiber...
hatte den bug aber auch schon festgestellt


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Dezember 2009)

Schaut mal unter Dienste ob der Dienst "Konfigurationsfreie drahtlose Verbindung" deaktiviert ist. Könnte das Problem sein evt. .
Bei mir wars so.


----------

